# Another "Whoops, should not have bought from Petco" thread...



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

DefStatic said:


> So stupid me, I bought some plants at Petco. We really do not have a lot of reliable places around me other than big chain stores.
> 
> I got a Peacock Fern. I was going to plant it, but I was looking at it and I was like "This doesn't look aquatic". Sure enough, no. So instead of returning it for it to be thrown away, I decided to put it in a pot and try to grow it like a normal fern LOL.
> 
> ...


 
Your right the Peacock Fern is not a fully submersible plant. It will melt away soon after planting. As for the Asian Water Fern, I put some in my 90 gallon community and I am not really pleased with it. The leaves changed to a dull yellow and it is a very very slow grower. I have been thinking about ripping it out.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

PetCo/Smart aren't terrible for getting some basic plants--but ONLY if you've done your research ahead of time.  

They're my go-to source for some simple riparium plants (those semi-aquatic ones that aren't always well-marked) and I'll frequently pick up the tubed anubia, java ferns and swords that are near dead and marked down to $1 knowing I can toss 'em in my spare tank and have a good chance of them bouncing back with decent care--always nice having extras on hand to help out someone just setting up a new tank or temporarily boost plant mass in a new tank, etc.


----------



## thesawguy (Dec 26, 2011)

I fell for the old peacock fern trick too. And so did some others I guess:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=179459&page=2


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

the asian water fern is bolbitis I think. it is aquatic but since it's growm emmersed it does have a reallllly slow transitioning period. put it somewhere where you can forget about it and maybe check back in a few months. lol


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I've actually got a few crypts before from Petco that are doing really good.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

aokashi said:


> the asian water fern is bolbitis I think. it is aquatic but since it's growm emmersed it does have a reallllly slow transitioning period. put it somewhere where you can forget about it and maybe check back in a few months. lol


This is what I found in my research too. I like it, assuming it stays green. And my Betta seems to like to rest/hide under it sometimes on the side of the tank I have them planted.

I worry I did not plant it right though. They came attached to a stick of sorts, and I put just enough sand on them to keep them from floating, but the rhizone still exposed.

Part of me wants to get rid of the two bunches I have, but part of me does not as my Betta seems to have taken a liking to resting there from time to time.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Knotyoureality said:


> PetCo/Smart aren't terrible for getting some basic plants--but ONLY if you've done your research ahead of time.
> 
> They're my go-to source for some simple riparium plants (those semi-aquatic ones that aren't always well-marked) and I'll frequently pick up the tubed anubia, java ferns and swords that are near dead and marked down to $1 knowing I can toss 'em in my spare tank and have a good chance of them bouncing back with decent care--always nice having extras on hand to help out someone just setting up a new tank or temporarily boost plant mass in a new tank, etc.


This is true, the Amazon Sword I got from there seems nice, and was a fair amount in the bunch. I fear I planted them all too close together though. I planted them with the crown still exposed as I found in my research. One seemed to push its way higher away from the substrate though.

I think I need to do a 50% water change sometime soon and re-plant. They had a nice wysteria and a java fern there too.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Blackheart said:


> I've actually got a few crypts before from Petco that are doing really good.


Same here, potted and then later in the gel packs. I've even picked up crypts at Walmart, long before I knew what they were or how to care for them.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I always prefer the potted. I don't like the looks of the gel ones. I like nice, big, beefy plants, ya know?  Mine doesn't usually stock them anyways.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

PetSmartCos can provide some bargins but you need you need to know what you are buying but that goes for LFS too.

I happened to be there when they were unboxing the 'Tubed' Anubias Congensis. The one I bought had very healthy roots. It's grown two full leaves and a 3rd is starting. 

Lots of deals in the assorted potted plants if your aren't insane about plant identification (like me)


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

In my area, the Petsmarts provide much better plants and stuff than Petco's. They even have ludwigia, dhg, and some other interesting varieties. Bought some Java moss at Petco, it was in terrible condition and way over priced for the tiny amount I received.


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am stuck with chain stores as my main option here and I have bought some petco plants too. I have actually been pleased with all of them. I usually google on my phone to make sure it is truly aquatic. I have the "Asian water fern" and it is actually doing well in my tank. I read somewhere it likes a lot of flow so it is attached to my driftwood close to where my filter flows out, it has put out new leaves and some of the roots dangle clear to the substrate. I almost bought the peacock fern today, my search to find out if it is aquatic brought me to this thread lol.


----------



## artresz (Aug 24, 2012)

Sadly there isn't enough knowledge in stores like that to help people before they accidentally buy them. I work at a PetSmart and it's not easy being the only one trying. 

I just ran into a 'shouldn't have bought from' episode recently too. One of the major pet/fish stores of the area (not chain) is known for not having the best fish, but I went and bought some plants because they were from a different system and lost two of my bettas and am attempting to save another from some apparently really crappy moss.


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

i think most people have had a similar encounter at one chain store or another when there starting out. Mine was purple waffle i even asked the guy a few times, swore up and down that it was aquatic, ya not so much. but we live and learn and try to help others that might not know any better.


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok, so the non aquatic plants in tubes, like the peacock fern, would those grow attached to driftwood with the fronds out of water, or do they need dirt?


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

It's a terrestrial plant so it would do better in soil. It's generally used outdoors as ground cover and potted indoors. However, it is a moss not a fern. It does like high humidity so as long as none of the plant is in the water it may work. Attaching some spag. moss to the wood first and using that as the medium would probably work better for you. It certainly is not aquatic and not even a fern lol


----------

